# Legit Customer Serv



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

UHaul.com has posting for jobs. Assume it's Customer Service. Since it's UHaul, hope it's legit. Don't have any other details.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

UHaul does hire at home customer service reps


----------

